# North Plains Fur is ready



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I sent an email to C2C about a legend and truly a master fox trapper named Dick Atkins I came to know this summer. Dick is 77. As Dick and I conversed, I had learned he made a rip to Wyoming for coyotes last season and had little luck. Then he planned a trip to Nebraska this year, but the rancher changed his mind after Dick flew out on a pre-scouting trip. Does not surprise me as Nebraska Ranchers like most are very selective with strangers on their property. Most Nebraska Ranchers will not let Omaha or Lincoln Nebraska folks on let alone a man from from Pennsylvania. :naughty:

I get on "most" places with Iowa plates because Ranchers and Farmers have a 6th sense about folks. Somehow we all know livestock and crops and it doesn't take long to figure out the real deal or a city person. Fact is no one really knows horses and cattle, except 4H and FFA members who work with one every day 200days/year and they create a great bond! Yes Roy Rodgers was a 4H kid that never grew up and Trigger showed it!

Moving on... I know many places that hold good numbers of yotes and cats from the Missouri River west to the Rocky foot-hills. . More specifically Missouri/Iowa state line north to the Canadian border and west. I said to Dick in an email to let me think of a decent public place where you don't need permission and he can get a good nights sleep and food inexpensively. Ding-Dong, Ding Dong... my brain finally worked! I wrote to Dick and said look at the three corners region of Nebraska. Its where SD, WY and Neb meet. I said find Toad Stool Park on the net and talk to the folks at the Homestead Inn for room and board as they are good people. Sure enough he did and is there right now.

He called me Saturday once he found a place for cellular service and said he's doing well. Yotes, are not pouring into his traps but hes catching 1-2/day. I said he is doing well for his first time out there and it being different country plus dispersal is in full swing. He said " different! Its huge!, and so beautiful!" Dick mentioned he is running just an 80 mile loop and trapping right along side a two-track trail. He thanked me allot for my info. He was also exited as he caught a double yote, his first ever in his life, on top of a pond dam. Not bad for a 77 year old, not bad at all!

He texted me this photo of a 2017 year pup that stumbled into one of his dirt hole sets I believe. It was so I could could see the fur. Its not the blond colored Canadian or far north Montana yotes, C2C is accustomed too. However, its ready for market and should bring him some good money. I am very happy for Dick, very happy!









As he heads east on Nov10th, Ill head west on the 13th. My area is a tad east of where he is. At least the beginning of it will be until cat season opens Dec 1. :tinykitball:

(new canine trappers, get Dicks Video, "Fox Trapping, 50 Years On The Line". It will save you money! )


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

YUP.

Up here we have been saving fur for three weeks...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking brush wolf ours are not fully primed out yet from the pictures I’ve been seeing


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty decent looking coyote Larry, not all of ours are the good color either . Hides look nice here from a distance , havent pulled the pin on any yet , but soon . I wont get started til after this week , darn work stuff gets in the way . Weaning calves today and sale is tomorrow , so hoping for a nice payday .

I will set up some snares where we will be deerhunting next week , I can check them daily and try to keep from feeding the eagles . The rest have to wait till bird seasson ends Dec 1, dont need someones bird dog on my plate . Some deer hunters have a bad habit of taking snare caught coyotes home with them as well , or they just blow em all to pieces in my snares .

Happy trappin everyone .. best time of the year . awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

C2C said:


> ...." Some deer hunters have a bad habit of taking snare caught coyotes home with them as well , or they just blow em all to pieces in my snares ....."
> 
> . awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint:


Cam I stalled another week just as you stated. I had forgotten about deer season on the plains. Two of my rancher friends said " hey Larry are you crazy? Wanting to give $100.00 bills to a bunch of urban deer hunters. " Thus Ill leave Nov 20 instead of the 13th.

Not sure if people realize it on here, My traps are in the open. Grass is as low as a fresh mowed yard and even a urban green-horn with dime store binoculars can find a yote in a trap 3/4 mile away. The only thing worse is golden eagles running your line. Yeah they like to much on snared yote carcasses. Always , just enough to ruin the n they leave.

People and Eagles are my biggest hazard on my line.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Larry said:


> Cam I stalled another week just as you stated. I had forgotten about deer season on the plains. Two of my rancher friends said " hey Larry are you crazy? Wanting to give $100.00 bills to a bunch of urban deer hunters. " Thus Ill leave Nov 20 instead of the 13th.
> 
> Not sure if people realize it on here, My traps are in the open. Grass is as low as a fresh mowed yard and even a urban green-horn with dime store binoculars can find a yote in a trap 3/4 mile away. The only thing worse is golden eagles running your line. Yeah they like to much on snared yote carcasses. Always , just enough to ruin the n they leave.
> 
> People and Eagles are my biggest hazard on my line.


That's for sure..i hate eagles and ravens are almost as bad ..my Skinner shot a coyote yesterday and said hides ate not quite ready a light shade of blue but real close . By the time you get started they will be perfect ..good luck bud .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

